# 160sx badge



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Does anyone know the font specifications for the B14 200sx logo? For some bizzare reason I have the urge to go rip it off and replace it with one that says "160sx".


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

feel cheated of the 2 liter engine or what?
thats funny man. put a wanted ad up in the classifieds, and a link in your sig. someone was selling assorted badges there not too long ago, not sure if the 160sx badge was there though. might wanna check it out!


----------

